# Sundown Bump or Bust V - 3/20/10



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

180 - 2nd place overall. 2knees - elite 8.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice!  Where's the video :wink:?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 20, 2010)

this might be the biggest alpinezone.com skiing TR ever

i  got there at 11 skied with mommadukes till 12:45  only did one bump run- half way  into the comp i was drooling for more bumps.. highlights of  the day was 180 taking second, 2 knees Monster floater dafty that landed him into the top eight., J  Poach skied on different skis every run. it was great day for sure !


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

MQ - 4th place womens.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah 2knees!!!! Congrats 180.

Got there around 11:30.  Cranked out about 5 runs on the course before swapping the bump skis for a bunch of Hookers.  Wonderful day at Sundown.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm still sorting it out in my mind.  what an incredible day.  great weather, great skiers, cool people.  

i want to give a shout to 03Jeff...:lol:

Mullens is an animal. that is the first thing that keeps popping into my head. 

the killington and hunter guys are great for coming down.  Al, congrats man, you were on fire today.  And congrats to the winner, Kevin, great skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'


Great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

Red Hookers FTW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2010)

looking down the course






looking up the course





greg enjoying a hooker





Pat






Don't know his name but he smoked me in the 40+ run i had against him





Grassi enjoying a hooker





Jack and his hooker





Amanda, winner of women's $1000 purse





Mike throwing a combo





Brian standing with his hooker





Brian not standing with his hooker






Iceman in the middle of a 3





don't knwo who this is






AZ crew





BB poaching a run





The judges





Kevin vs. Alan


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2010)

Great day today, guys!  I'll try to get some pics up but I hae to admit that it iight take a bit...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

GBreat picutres gary!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Shout out to the guy who skied the last 1/3 of the course on one ski.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah! Awesome day today! Trying to get some pics up but m Pc isn't reading the card reader.  Not that I hav the usuual caliber stuff. Had a balst today! Thanks guys for hanging with e! Nice alent on the hill! Awesome day!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Shout out to everyone that showed up


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2010)

a screamin seaman (SPELLING???) off the upper kicker.

a backflip by that younger dude.  bart spinning.  sisson FLYING down that course.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Shout out to the guy who skied the last 1/3 of the course on one ski.



yo yo!  That guy is a Guest services guy at Sundown.  Seems like a nice guy, I rode the lift with him a time or two earlier in the season.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 20, 2010)

Photo of Grassi is great.......glad you all had a good time....rockin' day on the hill I'm sure.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## powbmps (Mar 20, 2010)

Bumps look great!  That's a lot of turns between the airs :-o.

Beware if you google screamin' seman :razz:.  Why couldn't the inventor of that trick have a different last name?


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

Iceman owned under 18, as expected. Kid is incredible.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

*Competitors at the top:*






*mondeo air*





*180 ready*





*180 drops in*





*Chris Sullivan. The man that makes all this happen.*





*Judge's station*










*SkiDork and the Dis*





*Hookers. Theme of the day*


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

*2knees vs. madriverjack*










*2knees FTW*










*180 vs. Bart*





*Sundown Ski Patrol, represent!*




*
Heli-X*





*Mullens!*





*Base*





*Eventual winner, Kevin Clifford*


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

*johnnypoach*










*Iceman, mid-spin*





*Iceman*





*The little hill. that does big things*





*Jarrod, AKA ishovelsnow, color commentary*





*madriverjack lettin' the gold flow*





*bvibert down!*





*The Dis/Brownsville Brooklyn poaching the course*





*Amanda FTW*


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sisson/Belsky*





*Spencer congratulating dad for making the Final*










*tWo KnEe$*





*johnnypoach + Disemboweler = kindred spirits*





*Spencer congratulating dad on 2nd place*










*The course after all is said and done*


----------



## powhunter (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!!  Looked like a great turnout!!!!!  S7 is an event to be reckoned with!!  great job by Sundown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2010)

!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

any more pics or video?  

man, the landing on the upper left kicker really threw me in my duel against sisson.  hadnt hit that side since the morning and was totally unprepared for the huge wall that had built up right before the line started again.  sucked me in like a black hole.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

My card reader malfunctioned last night so I'm still working on getting my pics. Though it looks like Greg pretty much covered it--and his pics are phenomenal! I have a Nikon Coolpix, too, but mine must be a far cheaper model because I never get that nice of pics out of it. :-?

Nice seeing old and new faces yesterday! I'm not remembering much today  but it was a good time! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> any more pics or video?



i have some video i shot from the top, similar to yours. having a hard time getting it to my PC, will publish if i can figure it out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> any more pics or video?



I have a few clips o3jef took of the bottom kicker. Probably tomorrow.



severine said:


> My card reader malfunctioned last night so I'm still working on getting my pics. Though it looks like Greg pretty much covered it--and his pics are phenomenal! I have a Nikon Coolpix, too, but mine must be a far cheaper model because I never get that nice of pics out of it. :-?



It's actually a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS1. 12X optical zoom rules.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 21, 2010)

i have a ton of pics (due to my shitty skiing, i had plenty of time to take pictures).
my wife is leaving for arizona tomorrow, so the pics wont be up until she gets back next week.
thanks to sundown for putting on a great event, everyone had a blast!!
good job 2knees on making the round of 8


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's actually a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS1. 12X optical zoom rules.



Oops, I told her it was the same kind of camera that she has..


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet day on the course!  Thanks for a great time!!!!!!!!  BTW, 2knees failed on his Tonya Harding "mission".  I guess he was too busy kicking butt.  AZ had a great showing.  Nice performance by all.  We are really starting to be contenders.  Keep up the good work.  We're going to sweep this thing next year!  GO SUNDOWN!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's actually a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS1. 12X optical zoom rules.


I'll have to check that out. Had a Panasonic Lumix 4 or 5 years ago but it didn't thrill me so I resold it. Your photos speak volumes about the current product!

Still going through my pics. Lesson learned: consuming copious amounts of beer+photography /= good results.  At least I had a good time! :beer:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks sweet!  Sorry I missed it!  I'll be there next year, so watch out :wink:


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay...some photos are up. Still editing but I have to leave soon for a family function so I may not get to the rest today...

The course





The judging station





Spencer


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

180





2knees





Greg


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

madriverjack





Horribly out of focus but too cool to not share...madriverjack





madriverjack









MrMagic judging


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

bvibert









jonnypoach





Mogulqueen





ishovelsnow


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

Mogulqueen










madriverjack















Greg





...and that's all, folks!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2010)

didn't shoot much video, here's what i got from the top.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

Gary - Is that video from your Lumix? (Or am I messing everyone up? :lol Nice to see that perspective!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2010)

severine said:


> Gary - Is that video from your Lumix? (Or am I messing everyone up? :lol Nice to see that perspective!



yes, from the new but soon to be returned panasonic lumix.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> yes, from the new but soon to be returned panasonic lumix.



Oh no! What happened?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> yes, from the new but soon to be returned panasonic lumix.




what's the problem with it?  vid seemed to come out very clear considering the distance you were from the 2nd kicker.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 21, 2010)

Carrie, 

Thanks so much for taking the time to take all those pictures.  It is so much fun to look back and see what was going on from your perspective, both the skiing and the party.  Also a BIG thanks for those awesome whoopie pies!  That was the only thing I ate all day.  I washed that down with a beer and I'm not sure what happened after that.....I'm a cheap date.  Anyway, I just wanted you to know this event would not have been as great as it was without you!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> didn't shoot much video, here's what i got from the top.



Nice Gary, thanks for taking that!


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh! Thank you!  I know I said last year that I'd compete but it just wasn't happening. So I figured I'd do what I could for the athletes. Glad you enjoyed the whoopie pies and the photos! 

BTW...there are a few more photos that I didn't post in this thread. You can find all of them here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157623539754919/

Considering I shot entirely from the bottom this year, it wasn't too bad. I was a little disappointed with the results but I was mostly shooting one-handedly with a beer in the other, so I guess it wasn't _that_ bad. :lol:


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got to a computer after yesterdays amazing S7.  I am still riding high from all of it.  I can't thank the whole AZ crew for such great support and friendship to my family and me.  The whole scene at the Institution should be bottled and sold to other resorts.  

The course was a true test of stamina and I can't believe the level of competition. The AZ crew has come so far in the last  2 seasons. You are all to be commended. 

Thank you Greg for starting the mogul awareness and bringing management around to the idea.  If we could figure out a way to bring as much revenue as Nastar they would surely do a way with it and leave Gunbarrel bumped all season for us.  Would you pay and additional fee to ski GB all season?  Just like the racers do now?

Thank you to Chris and the management of Sundown.  You put on another spectacular show.   

The pictures are great and again thank you so much to everyone for posting them.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2010)

severine said:


> Oh no! What happened?





2knees said:


> what's the problem with it?  vid seemed to come out very clear considering the distance you were from the 2nd kicker.



details here, don't want to muddy the awesome bump or bust thread ;-)
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=523610#post523610


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got 10GB of video.  I've just started editing, but with my new FAST laptop I should have the 1st draft up by tonight.  I'll put numbers up over all the runs I don't recognize so folks can enter who they are if they recognize them.

Congrats to all the winners especially 180.  You rock Alan.  I wish I had 1/10th of your mogul skillz.  Thats why I live vicariously through Iceman.


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's see if I can bring the mojo up north this weekend.


----------



## candyman (Mar 22, 2010)

*that be me*

hello to all, just joined few min's ago.  Great to start getting know everyone at Sundown this past weekend.

I am the candyman, aka Chris, friend of Al Belsky and the dude in photo with caption... "dont know who this guy is but he just smoked me"  wonder if i could get full res copy to print and show my family.

anyway, to whoever wrote that comment, big ups for the nice comment and ego booster.  The candyman skiied his very best that day (not the norm), and owe a debt of gratitude to everyone who contributed to the good carma and positive, friendly energies that make for fun competitions.

looking forward to ripping more zippa's soon.

peace out
the candyman


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

candyman said:


> hello to all, just joined few min's ago.  Great to start getting know everyone at Sundown this past weekend.
> 
> I am the candyman, aka Chris, friend of Al Belsky and the dude in photo with caption... "dont know who this guy is but he just smoked me"  wonder if i could get full res copy to print and show my family.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums candyman!  Glad you found your way over here. :beer:


----------



## ssusca (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome time at Sundown Saturday.  I'm glad I went and finally met some of the AZers.  It was nice meeting you Greg, Carrie, Brian and the others whose names I can't remember.  This was a great event.  I am looking forward to next year.  Maybe I'll even think about entering myself, although based upon what I saw on Saturday, I've got a lot of work to do to not completely embarrass myself.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2010)

candyman said:


> hello to all, just joined few min's ago.  Great to start getting know everyone at Sundown this past weekend.
> 
> I am the candyman, aka Chris, friend of Al Belsky and the dude in photo with caption... "dont know who this guy is but he just smoked me"  wonder if i could get full res copy to print and show my family.
> 
> ...



Come on boys and wager..If you have got the mind.
If youve got a dollar boys just lay it on the line
hand me my ole guitar..Pass the whisky round
Wont you tell everybody you meet..That the candymans in town


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

180 said:


> Let's see if I can bring the mojo up north this weekend.



Good luck!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

candyman said:


> hello to all, just joined few min's ago.  Great to start getting know everyone at Sundown this past weekend.
> 
> I am the candyman, aka Chris, friend of Al Belsky and the dude in photo with caption... "dont know who this guy is but he just smoked me"  wonder if i could get full res copy to print and show my family.
> 
> ...



Cool! Glad you joined Chris. Welcome and nice skiing!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

Some vid that o3jeff took for us from near the lower kicker (thanks Jeff). It also includes the final along with raving lunatic AZers cheering on 180 and a nice dad/son moment at the end:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2010)

Love this pic....bumps, beer and some sweet snowcats:


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 22, 2010)

What a amazing time I had hanging out with everyone. All the bumpers were rippin it up and alot of fun to watch. Congrats Kevin on the BIG win and Alan congrats on second place you two were pounding those bumps and making it look easy. That was a great duel to see and who knows maybe it could happen again  at BMMC. Congrats to Amamda also for the win and Iceman for the back to back win. I made it into a three day trip and it was awsome from the time I got there to the time I left. Also I would like to thank Chris, Bob,Jarrod (oh ya nice avatar) and all the Sundown crew for throwing the events Saturday and making it a trip that I'll never forget.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Love this pic....bumps, beer and some sweet snowcats:



It was a really awesome day!  The use of the old snowcats was a nice touch.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, big ups to Bob S.  What ski area owner is hanging out drinking beer/bustin chops like the rest of us after the com?  That guy gets it, hands down.  The ski industry needs more owners like him.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2010)

Great day indeed, perfect combination of people (owners, operators and skiers/boarders) who truly get it.  While I always enjoy watching our locals, its nice to see visitors ripping up "our" hill and having a good time.

Bob, Chris, Jarrod and company--thank you for another great event and a great season.

We gonna be allowed to hike gunny next weekend?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

video editing is complete.  Now producing.  48 mins long.

I'm gonna try to get the windows admins to get it from my laptop to the LAN here, then I can actually put it up within the next few hours.  Stay tuned.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope you removed the audio!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

severine said:


> I hope you removed the audio!



nope.  Anything you remember being said you want bleeped?


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Some vid that o3jeff took for us from near the lower kicker (thanks Jeff). It also includes the final along with raving lunatic AZers cheering on 180 and a nice dad/son moment at the end:



Done. 2knees daffy is nasty.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Yeah, big ups to Bob S.  What ski area owner is hanging out drinking beer/bustin chops like the rest of us after the com?  That guy gets it, hands down.  The ski industry needs more owners like him.



Congrats on your good show 2 Knees.  A little ot but I agree with your above statement.  The owner of Camelback was omni present this past weekend with an RV and bar/grill in the lot and mingling with everybody.  Another one who gets it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Some vid that o3jeff took for us from near the lower kicker (thanks Jeff). It also includes the final along with raving lunatic AZers cheering on 180 and a nice dad/son moment at the end:



Nice work Jeff, thanks!  I like how the winner falls down right at the end!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> nope.  Anything you remember being said you want bleeped?


I don't remember much. :lol:  Just hope I didn't make a complete a$$ of myself.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work with the video, Jeff!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

actually a lot of people stayed away from me, thats probably why.  Except of course Brownsville Brooklyn..  His yappage is all over the thing.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Done. 2knees daffy is nasty.



without taking too much shit, can i say that did look pretty good.  i actually cleared the tranny by a good chunk.  amazing what a little adrenaline will do.  i was casing those things all week long.

thanks for the vid jeff, came out great.  iceman's spin is sick.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> actually a lot of people stayed away from me, thats probably why.  Except of course Brownsville Brooklyn..  His yappage is all over the thing.




thanks for doing that.  you easily could've just shot footage of your son and called it a day.  You must be so damn proud watching him.  he absolutely kills it.


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow amazing footage.  I can really see how close it was.  Those troughs on the left side were huge and I couldn't get any speed.  If I had any strength I would have gone straighter.

I just realized, I should have won because he didn't have a helmet.....


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

180 said:


> Wow amazing footage.  I can realy see how close it was.  Those troughs on the left side were huge and I couldn't get any speed.  If I had any strength I would have gone straighter.
> 
> I just realized, I should have won because he didn't have a helmet.....



REALLY!!!!  File the protest now!!!

===========================================================


SKI SUNDOWN'S SUPER STUPENDOUS SPRING SATURDAY SPECTACULAR!
03/20/2010 to 03/20/2010
Start Time: 08:00 AM 
End Time: 6:00 PM 

Remember what a blast this was last season, well, we're doing it again!!! This all day annual event includes a slopestyle competition for skiers and snowboarders in the Stinger Terrain Park and a mogul competition on Gunbarrel! It's a day for show men, show women, and spectators alike with stunts, sport shops, sizzling steaks and late season snow! Thomas Hooker "brewvan" onsite~ Outdoor BBQ~Equipment demo tents!

*Helmets are required to participate in S7 events!*
10AM - SLOPESTYLE EVENT IN THE STINGER TERRAIN PARK
Categories: Skiers-Open; Snowboarders-Open
(limited to 50 participants)
Registration - 8:00am-9:30am
$10 Entry fee
Tons of prizes from our SWAG attic!

1PM - "BUMP OR BUST" MOGUL COMPETITION ON GUNBARREL
Categories: Male U-18; Male 18-39; Male 40+; Female U-18; Female 18+; Snowboarders-Open
Registration - 8:00am-12:30pm
$25 Entry fee
1st, 2nd & 3rd Place prizes awarded in each category...$1000 1st Place prize in the Male 18-39 category courtesy of Colorado Ski Shop and Elan Bloodline skis from Suburban Sports and $1000 1st Place prize in the Female 18+ category!!!!

5PM AWARDS on the deck 


Contact Name: Jarrod

Contact Email Address: jarrod@skisundown.com 

Send to a Friend


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Some vid that o3jeff took for us from near the lower kicker (thanks Jeff). It also includes the final along with raving lunatic AZers cheering on 180 and a nice dad/son moment at the end:



I loved Kevin falling over at the very end. I wanted to, but I would have crushed Spencer.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

180 said:


> Wow amazing footage.  I can really see how close it was.  Those troughs on the left side were huge and I couldn't get any speed.  If I had any strength I would have gone straighter.
> 
> I just realized, I should have won because he didn't have a helmet.....



It really was close, we were all really pumped watching it from the bottom!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

180 said:


> I loved Kevin falling over at the very end. I wanted to, but I would have crushed Spencer.



A true testament to how long that course was.  Great work Al, we were all so pumped to have someone we knew in the finals!  Spencer was so proud of you, it was awesome!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like a great time at Sundown.  Post-S7-Stoked for everyone.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

damn, it looked like frank was heading into a full frontal summersault before the clip of him ends. 


that could've been ugly.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> damn, it looked like frank was heading into a full frontal summersault before the clip of him ends.
> 
> 
> that could've been ugly.



Someone up top called Frank a lawn dart on that run- first I had heard of the term, but amusing...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> actually a lot of people stayed away from me, thats probably why.  Except of course Brownsville Brooklyn..  His yappage is all over the thing.



i have a beautiful voice....u should be lucky to hear me sprouting my wisdom to your young children....ill get those kids in k:roll::roll::evil::evil:


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 22, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Someone up top called Frank a lawn dart on that run- first I had heard of the term, but amusing...



May have been me.  It's the name of a trick that Evan Raps coined in the late 90's.  The 1st jump in this vid is pretty good example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iem2HHgaYGY


Good job again sundown!  Course was another leg burner this year.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> damn, it looked like frank was heading into a full frontal summersault before the clip of him ends.
> 
> 
> that could've been ugly.



it was ugly


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

Video is all ready.  I'll update it with more names and a time index in the beginning once I all the names I can get.  Below is an index of the stuff I know and don't.  You can quote it and fill in anything you feel like (just like last year).  The vid works pretty darn well in full screen mode.  Enjoy.

http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11498


Singles
01 Iceman
02
03 180
04
05
06
07 KC
08 2knees
09 Greg
10
11
12 bvibert
13 Johnypoach
14 1 ski
15
16
17
18
19 Donna
20
21
22 Jeanine
23
24
Duals
25 U18-F final
26 U18-M Iceman vs ?
27 U18-M Spencer vs ?
28 U18-M Graham vs ?
29 U18-M ?
30
31
32 Chris vs ?
33 W
34 W Donna vs ?
35 W
36 W
37 Jack vs ?
38
39 Sean vs ?
40
41
42
43
44 bvibert
45
46 40+ Frank vs ?
47 40+ Chris vs ?
48 W
49 W
50
51 2knees vs ?
52 180 vs ?
53 Sean vs ?
54 Mondeo vs ?
55
56
57 KC vs ?
58 Iceman vs Spencer
59 Graham vs ?
60 40+ Chris vs ?
61 W
62 Iceman vs Graham
62 2knees vs ?
63 180 vs ?
64
65 KC vs ?
66 W
67 180 vs ?
68 KC vs ?
69 Brownsville poach
70 180 vs KC
71 Battle for 3rd
U18 awards
W awards
M awards


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

cant wait to watch this tonight.

I see you have 1 ski listed.  I cant friggin wait to see that again.  that was one of the most incredible things i've seen.  Dude should've gotten some kind of prize for that move.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm only a couple mins in and I'm already in trouble. 

 Seriously, so nice of you filming and putting this together, Ski Dork! Will be watching it!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> cant wait to watch this tonight.
> 
> I see you have 1 ski listed.  I cant friggin wait to see that again.  that was one of the most incredible things i've seen.  Dude should've gotten some kind of prize for that move.



unfortunately I didn't get that.  I tried turning on the cam but just got him after he crossed the finish line, you get to hear all the cheering at least.  My bad


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll watch it later when I get home from work.  I'm actually interested to see how my run looked, aside from the two wipeouts... 

And, yes, 1 ski was awesome!  I wish I could remember him name.  I know he's on guest services at Sundown, I rode the lift with him once or twice, but I can't remember his name...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2010)

lol, the brownsville poach even made the cut:grin:


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> VSingles
> 
> 22 Jeanine *Not Mogulqueen*
> 32 Chris vs ? *gmcunni*
> ...


 bvibert's solo run during duals was a poach.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2010)

51 would be me vs. MadriverJack and 62 would be me vs. Kurt S.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

*Fixed some*

http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11498

Singles
01 Iceman
02
03 180
04
05
06 Dave Adams
07 KC
08 2knees
09 Greg
10 madriverjack
11
12 bvibert
13 Johnypoach
14 1 ski
15 "Old School" Frank
16
17
18
19 Donna
20
21
22
23
24
Duals
25 U18-F final
26 U18-M Iceman vs Jake
27 U18-M Spencer vs Logan Adams
28 U18-M Graham vs ?
29 U18-M ?
30
31 "Old School" Frank vs ?
32 Chris vs gmcunni
33 W
34 Amanda vs Donna
35 MogulQueen
36 W
37 Jack vs ?
38
39 Sean vs ?
40 johnnypoach vs ?
41 ? vs Greg
42 mondeo vs ?
43
44 bvibert
45
46 40+ Frank vs ?
47 40+ Chris vs ?
48 W
49 Amanda vs MogulQueen
50
51 2knees vs madriverjack
52 180 vs Bart
53 Sean vs ?
54 Mondeo vs ?
55 Dave Adams vs ?
56 Joe F vs ?
57 KC vs johnnypoach
58 Iceman vs Spencer
59 Graham vs ?
60 40+ Chris vs ?
61 W
62 Iceman vs Graham
62 2knees vs Kirk Sisson
63 180 vs ?
64
65 KC vs Sisson
66 Amanda vs ?
67 180 vs Sisson
68 KC vs ?
69 Brownsville poach
70 180 vs KC
71 Battle for 3rd (Sisson vs. ?)
U18 awards
W awards
M awards


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

severine said:


> Seriously, so nice of you filming and putting this together, Ski Dork! Will be watching it!



Indeed! Thanks so much SkiDork for shooting that video. I know it must be quite challenging to manage that much HD vid. the fact that you got it posted so quickly is amazing. THANK YOU. Awesome to be able to rewatch some of the runs, as well as see some runs I missed while on the chair at the top, or enjoying Hookers.

It seems like the skier's right (red course) was faster. At least that's gonna be my story since the Sundown park rat smoked me so badly. :lol: Overall, I'm happy with my skiing, but I need to pick up the pace a lot. Someday I'm going to realize that speed is the most important thing, and I'm going to start picking the easiest line even if they are out of line with the jumps. Landed 2 spreads for the qualifier, and had a sick half dumper and a daffy during the duel. I was seeded 17th which considering the talent of this field is good enough for this poser.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh BTW, take note of the golden dendrite (mens trophy) and the gold womens trophy. Very gender specific. :lol: Ha! Sundown rules.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ashamed to admit that is me on the blue in Race 30-- Thought I did okay (for me) in qualifier- legs together, hands in front looking four bumps ahead-- all that went out the window on my dual-- much slower, looking one bump at a time, less straight, legs apart, arms flailing-- yuck.  That first jump on the blue really had me pshched out-- didn't land it once during practice and slowed to a crawl and still almost still crashed on the duels.  Makes me want to puke.  

That being said-- great day-- and next year look out.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'll watch it later when I get home from work.  I'm actually interested to see how my run looked, aside from the two wipeouts...
> 
> And, yes, 1 ski was awesome!  I wish I could remember him name.  I know he's on guest services at Sundown, I rode the lift with him once or twice, but I can't remember his name...



I think his name is Tim Calder.  He is a New Hartford local.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh BTW, take note of the golden dendrite (mens trophy) and the gold womens trophy. Very gender specific. :lol: Ha! Sundown rules.



I noticed that too!!!!!  VERY "fitting"......;-)


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2010)

Great Vid SD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 22, 2010)

great video 
most fun i had in a long time not skiing that is, despite sitting in a cloud of Monty’s  wine flavor cigar smoke


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just watched with fast forwarding.. Lot's of analysis to do.  Bart would have had me if he did not fall.  Thank you Dork.  I never get to see my self.  i am usually behind the lens.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11498

Filled in some K peeps' names:

Singles
01 Iceman
02 Bobsled
03 180
04
05 moguler6 (Jay)
06 Dave Adams
07 KC
08 2knees
09 Greg
10 madriverjack
11
12 bvibert
13 Johnypoach
14 1 ski
15 "Old School" Frank
16 Jeff C
17
18
19 Donna
20 (Andrea?)
21
22 Courtney
23 Abby
24 James
Duals
25 U18-F final
26 U18-M Iceman vs Jake
27 U18-M Spencer vs Logan Adams
28 U18-M Graham vs ?
29 U18-M ?
30 Jeff C. vs ?
31 "Old School" Frank vs ?
32 Chris vs gmcunni
33 ? vs Abby
34 Amanda vs Donna
35 Rachel vs MogulQueen
36 Courtney vs 
37 Jack vs ?
38 Bobsled vs Tommy
39 Sean vs ?
40 johnnypoach vs ?
41 ? vs Greg
42 mondeo vs 1ski guy
43 moguler6 vs Ethan
44 bvibert
45
46 40+ Jeff C. vs Frank
47 40+ Chris vs ?
48 Courtney vs Cari
49 Amanda vs MogulQueen
50 Sisson vs ?
51 2knees vs madriverjack
52 180 vs Bart
53 ? (PJ?) vs  Sean
54 Mondeo vs  Bobby
55 Dave Adams vs Tommy
56 Joe F vs moguler6
57 KC vs johnnypoach
58 Iceman vs Spencer
59 Graham vs ?
60 40+ Chris vs Jeff C
61 Courtney vs Abby
62 Iceman vs Graham
62 2knees vs Kirk Sisson
63 180 vs ?
64 Tommy vs Bobby
65 KC vs moguler6
66 Amanda vs Abby
67 180 vs Sisson
68 KC vs Bobby
69 Brownsville poach
70 180 vs KC
71 Battle for 3rd (Sisson vs. Bobby)
U18 awards
W awards
M awards

Thanks a bunch Dork, I'll post it on FB which should spread it around pretty good.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2010)

Incidentally, best audio of the video - "Bobby, you failure!" when Bobby falls upon over-rotating his backflip.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Incidentally, best audio of the video - "Bobby, you failure!" when Bobby falls upon over-rotating his backflip.



that kid is fun to watch


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> *mondeo air*


Great timing - I'm amazed you got the full X given how quick I threw it (refer to Pat's video.) Probably better off just holding the X instead of doing a double if I'm getting that little air.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Incidentally, best audio of the video - "Bobby, you failure!" when Bobby falls upon over-rotating his backflip.



whats Bobbys last name?


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> REALLY!!!!  File the protest now!!!
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> I'll let Chris S. make it up to me next year........


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> whats Bobbys last name?



zeolla


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

updates with more titles and time index at beginning.  I've found if you let it strream in for a few minutes you can scroll to any point in time.

http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11506


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> updates with more titles and time index at beginning.  I've found if you let it strream in for a few minutes you can scroll to any point in time.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11506



Awesome! thanks again!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork, you are THE MAN! Thank you, again, for all your hard work on that video project!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

np.  Like I said,. its a breeze with my new laptop.  I used to look at video editing as drudgery.  Now I view it as a pleasure.   Thats what a quad core with 8GB ram will do for you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> np.  Like I said,. its a breeze with my new laptop.  I used to look at video editing as drudgery.  Now I view it as a pleasure.   Thats what a quad core with 8GB ram will do for you.


Noice.  What software editor did you use?


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> updates with more titles and time index at beginning.  I've found if you let it strream in for a few minutes you can scroll to any point in time.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11506



If it's easy to do, can you put the time index in a post here?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

I use Cyberlink Powerdirector for a number of reasons:

1) It originally came with my 1st JVC vid cam for free (express version) and I learned that and then upgraded to the pro version.  So I invested the time for the learning curve

2) Its the only video editing software that handles the .TOD files that the JVC HD vidcam creates, so I'm sorta locked into it.

I know there are other better video editors out there but I don't feel like going through another video editor learning curve.  Some of them are quite complex.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> np.  Like I said,. its a breeze with my new laptop.  I used to look at video editing as drudgery.  Now I view it as a pleasure.   Thats what a quad core with 8GB ram will do for you.



who bought u this new laptop?:roll::roll:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> If it's easy to do, can you put the time index in a post here?



I can, except I'll have to wait till I get home tonight since that file is sitting on my laptop.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I can, except I'll have to wait till I get home tonight since that file is sitting on my laptop.



Cool, np. Thanks. BTW, you're looking trim. Did you drop a few?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> who bought u this new laptop?:roll::roll:



why is that information so important to you?  I heard you asking that same question to my daughter about the vid cam on Saturday.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Cool, np. Thanks. BTW, you're looking trim. Did you drop a few?



yes, except I GAINED back a few over the last month or so.  I got on the stationary bike last night for 30 mins, felt great.  Gonna start running outside again.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> why is that information so important to you?  I heard you asking that same question to my daughter about the vid cam on Saturday.



There was a lot of BB commentary on the video.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> There was a lot of BB commentary on the video.



he's just like Iceman - constant yappage.  We have to rent videos for the ride up and back otherwise the motormouth would never stop (whoever isn't driving is in the back seat trying to sleep)


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> he's just like Iceman - constant yappage.  We have to rent videos for the ride up and back otherwise the motormouth would never stop (whoever isn't driving is in the back seat trying to sleep)



:lol: The was something about a 60 day ban fro the Turn or River, and also some comment about goggles and being the best looking guy there.  :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2010)

who got the best sun burn?   We vote Sean the kitchen guy.  looked like a racoon lobster.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

I put on massive quantities of sunscreen


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> who got the best sun burn?   We vote Sean the kitchen guy.  looked like a racoon lobster.



I got burned pretty good, raccoon eyes and all, but it was pretty much gone by the next day.  I think the beer might have enhanced the redness somewhat. 8)


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> updates with more titles and time index at beginning.  I've found if you let it strream in for a few minutes you can scroll to any point in time.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.tv/node/11506



28 U18 M Graham vs TUCKER

Tucker(11 yr) is my son.  It was his first official mogul race.  He was so pumped.  What a great experience!  Thanks so much for putting this together.  It has been great to look back on and talk about what we can improve on.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Cool, np. Thanks. BTW, you're looking trim. Did you drop a few?



i been working with the big fella!! hes getting ready for Linda Avenue:roll::roll:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I got burned pretty good, raccoon eyes and all, but it was pretty much gone by the next day.  I think the beer might have enhanced the redness somewhat. 8)



u were getting pretty nuts out there, big fella....ur admin responsibilities should be terminated based on ur behaviors....if this behavior continues u will be subject to disciplinary action up to & including seperation from alpinezone dot com.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> why is that information so important to you?  I heard you asking that same question to my daughter about the vid cam on Saturday.



big fella if u have forgotten i won the prestigous Mister Finance award at my beloved alma mommy www.iup.edu before anyone knew what finance was....i was questioning how these purchases were "financed". thats all!! so, how were they financed?:roll::roll::wink:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Qualifiers
00:40 1 Iceman
01:19 2 Bobsled
01:39 3 180
02:01 4
02:35 5 moguler6 (Jay)
02:58 6 Dave Adams
03:30 7 Kevin C
03:39 8 2knees
04:18 9 Greg
04:57 10 madriverjack
05:51 11
06:24 12 bvibert
07:22 13 Johnypoach
07:32 14 1 ski
07:51 15 "Old School" Frank
08:14 16 Jeff C
08:46 17
09:05 18
09:39 19 Donna
10:32 20 Andrea?
11:13 22 Courtney
11:49 23 Abby
12:03 24 James
Duals
12:29 25 U18-F final
13:15 26 U18-M Iceman vs Jake
14:07 27 U18-M Spencer vs Logan Adams
14:48 28 U18-M Graham vs Tucker
15:36 29 U18-M ? vs ?
16:30 30 Jeff C vs ?
17:27 31 "Old School" Frank vs ?
18:09 32 Chris vs gmcunni
19:04 33 ? vs Abby
19:28 34 Amanda vs Donna
20:12 35 Rachel vs MogulQueen
20:53 36 Courtney vs
21:39 37 Jack vs ?
22:04 38 Bobsled vs Tommy
22:35 39 Sean vs ?
23:19 40 johnnypoach vs ?
23:57 41 ? vs Greg
24:38 42 mondeo vs 1ski guy
24:59 43 moguler6 vs Ethan
25:45 44 BVibert
26:39 46 40+ Jeff C. vs Frank
27:22 47 40+ Chris vs ?
28:03 48 Courtney vs Cari
28:51 49 Amanda vs MogulQueen
29:43 50 Sisson vs ?
30:24 51 2knees vs madriverjack
31:28 52 180 vs Bart
31:58 53 ? (PJ?) vs Sean
32:44 54 Mondeo vs Bobby
33:37 55 Dave Adams vs Tommy
34:12 56 Joe F vs moguler6
34:49 57 KC vs johnnypoach
35:33 58 Iceman vs Spencer
36:23 59 Graham vs ?
37:11 60 40+ Chris vs Jeff C
37:50 61 Courtney vs Abby
38:24 62 Iceman vs Graham
39:19 62 2knees vs Kirk Sisson
40:17 63 180 vs ?
40:49 64 Tommy vs Bobby
41:16 65 KC vs moguler6
41:47 66 Amanda vs Abby
42:16 67 180 vs Sisson
42:53 68 KC vs Bobby
43:31 69 Brownsville poach
43:52 70 180 vs KC
44:35 71 Battle for 3rd (Sisson vs. Bobby)
45:12 72 U18 awards
45:57 73 W awards
47:04 75 M awards              f


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 23, 2010)

*Eric...have you ever pondered the ultimate life question??..*

.......how come , in life , there always seem to be so many more horses asses than there are horses?...pray , tell us , oh financial and child prodigy financial  wunderkind...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

43:31 69 Brownsville poach


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 23, 2010)

*no surprise...*

question handled as if rhetorical...,,,HEY, DIS...answer the question!:uzi:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 23, 2010)

*,,,and fer chrissake....*

from what my housemates had been chattin....they said you could ski...good god , man...YOU LOOKED ABSOLUTELY LAUGHABLE in Dorks video....how the hell can someone that goes ON and ON and ON...REALLY be that ....mediocre?...well...at least it let the youngun' SHINE!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

43:31 69 Brownsville poach


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 23, 2010)

*..and lest I forget my parochial school Latin...*

.........un thyne own ego exsisto verus........( to thyne own self , be true)...really kinda lost on you , Dis..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2010)

what was the best line said from skier to skier, on course, heading into the bottom jumps?  was there trash talking or was it all business? looked to me like you guys were in way better shape this time around as opposed to last season.  speed stayed fast throughout the afternoon, where as even The Hammer last year was dogging a bit on the last run.  I figured with all that extra wind there'd be some funny lines exchanged


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> what was the best line said from skier to skier, on course, heading into the bottom jumps?  was there trash talking or was it all business? looked to me like you guys were in way better shape this time around as opposed to last season.  speed stayed fast throughout the afternoon, where as even The Hammer last year was dogging a bit on the last run.  I figured with all that extra wind there'd be some funny lines exchanged



Skier's left line, while shorter (inside of the turn) was gnarly. Deep, deep troughs, especially the lines inline with the kickers. I learned a lesson that I should know by know: find the fastest way down, and not worry about staying inline with the jumps. For the skier's left course, the outer line right along the groomed was more manageable and faster. Same for the skier's right, outer line along the woods was faster (more sweepy).

The bumps overall were fantastic this year. Perfect spacing. It did result in bigger bumps though. Despite the larger bumps, I think it was easier to ski than last year which required constant foot movement on those little tight bumps. The only complaint I heard was the landings were still gnarly. The sloping transition was the right idea, but they needed to be smoothed somehow. Kicker placement and size seemed good to me, but you know how lame my airs are so take my opinion on the jumps/landings for what it's worth.

No trash talking. Lots of support for local skiers and AZers from other Sundown skiers and AZers. The Killington ripper crew was very friendly - some overlap there with the Baxter connection. Awesome to have the Sundown park rat elite (Mullens, etc.) hanging with us old guys in a single event. Mullens was getting tons of vocal support from a lot of people. He's a great kid.

Overall, an epic event. Nice work.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 24, 2010)

Jack !

Too funny.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Jack !
> 
> Too funny.



Jack's a local celebrity around here.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Jack !
> 
> Too funny.





o3jeff said:


> Jack's a local celebrity around here.



Jack's just one of those guys. Within 5 minutes of meeting him, he's a friend for life.






He came to little Sundown for a three day ski vacation. That still blows me away.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 25, 2010)

Sundown is a great place. I have had a good time every day that I've been there, made alot of good friends and will be back including the Three Day Bumpfest. However no Chatterlies on Friday night, gotta check out The Brass Iron and get to sleep earlier for S7.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Jack's just one of those guys. Within 5 minutes of meeting him, he's a friend for life.





madriverjack said:


> Sundown is a great place. I have had a good time every day that I've been there, made alot of good friends and will be back including the Three Day Bumpfest. However no Chatterlies on Friday night, gotta check out The Brass Iron and get to sleep earlier for S7.




I LOVE YOU MAN!

:lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2010)

Park rats look like they had a great comp!  Thanks Jarred and congrats to Sean!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

cant see it at work.  is this vid of the slopestyle event?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)

2knees said:


> cant see it at work.  is this vid of the slopestyle event?



yes


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

I was talking to Joe and Amanda, the couple who have made every comp cept for the 1st one, on saturday.  If anyone has any pics of either of them, other then the two in this thread, would you mind posting them?  They were just looking for anything that might be out there.

btw, those two are big supporters of these comps and without the non regulars competing, especially the january comp, we probably wouldnt have had 5 of these already.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> I was talking to Joe and Amanda, the couple who have made every comp cept for the 1st one, on saturday.  If anyone has any pics of either of them, other then the two in this thread, would you mind posting them?  They were just looking for anything that might be out there.
> 
> btw, those two are big supporters of these comps and without the non regulars competing, especially the january comp, we probably wouldnt have had 5 of these already.



I might. Joe knows he was on the Sundown Web site all season right?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I might. Joe knows he was on the Sundown Web site all season right?



I forgot about that myself.  He would've been pumped to hear that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> I was talking to Joe and Amanda, the couple who have made every comp cept for the 1st one, on saturday.  If anyone has any pics of either of them, other then the two in this thread, would you mind posting them?  They were just looking for anything that might be out there.



only other one i had of Amanda was after her victory-


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


>



holy shit, mullens threw a dinner roll!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there a list anywhere that gives the competitors names? I was talking to someone local who said he competed.

I believe he is in his late 20's.  Lost in duals to someone with fate pants in their 50's?  

Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Is there a list anywhere that gives the competitors names? I was talking to someone local who said he competed.
> 
> I believe he is in his late 20's.  Lost in duals to someone with fate pants in their 50's?
> 
> Thanks!



last year Greg got his hands on the score sheets and posted them but haven't seen them for this year.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 13, 2010)

the list Greg had from this season had numbers on it... i dont think our updated (and faster) tallying system had a way for names and numbers to be in the brackets.... sorry.  you could go through the video list??? no?


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> the list Greg had from this season had numbers on it... i dont think our updated (and faster) tallying system had a way for names and numbers to be in the brackets.... sorry.  you could go through the video list??? no?



I never got a list for the S7 comp. I got one for the January comp.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> I never got a list for the S7 comp. I got one for the January comp.



hmmmmm.   i still say go to the video list.


----------

